# Starlight Tehachapi Album



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 25, 2008)

Very few Amtrak passengers have had the opportunity to experience this route, and these views. I got way lucky.

Coast Starlight Tehachapi Detour


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 25, 2008)

What do you call a railfand with a dead battery? ************************* I don't know but Mahalo for the pictures you gave us.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2008)

```

```



GG-1 said:


> What do you call a railfan with a dead battery?


Would that be a *deadhead*! :lol: And if he happens to be in a bar at the time, he would probably request a *highball*! :lol:


----------



## gswager (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice shot! You'll need a blimp to fly overhead to take pictures, if the weather is cooperating.

Hey Patrick, I have a question. How long it takes from LAUS to Bakersfield?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 25, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


A steam fan in a bar would have a *boilermaker*. I can make rotten jokes with the worst of you!

Greg, in this case LAX-BFD (am I the only one who thinks the abbreviation for Bakersfield is funny?) took 5 hours, 15 minutes, pretty much as planned. Timekeeping went downhill starting at Bakersfield, for various reasons which will be covered in the written trip report.


----------



## daniel3197 (Jun 25, 2008)

This Tehachapi Time Log that I compiled on October 23, 2005 shows abiout

the SHORTEST and FASTEST time possible over todays railroad from Bakersfield to LA.

I was aboard Train 11 with former Amtrak PRESIDENT David Gunn riding in his Office Car on the REAR END.

Obviously this train had very TOP LEVEL PRIORITY over the railroad with a VIP like David Gunn riding.

If I were scheduling it I would show 5 Hours from Bakersfield to LA over todays railroad lines.

For reference I will copy and paste this time log into a seperate posting on this forum server :

http://www.socalrailfan.com/forums/showthread.php?t=600

--- Daniel

==================================================



gswager said:


> Nice shot! You'll need a blimp to fly overhead to take pictures, if the weather is cooperating.
> Hey Patrick, I have a question. How long it takes from LAUS to Bakersfield?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> BFD (am I the only one who thinks the abbreviation for Bakersfield is funny?)


How about the code for Fort Edward, NY? ........*FED*........ :lol: (And being unmanned?  )


----------

